# A piece of British History



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

An Introduction to a Piece of British History

Armstrong Siddeley Star Sapphire Mk2










A Few Details :

This is/was the last Armstrong Siddeley ever built. It was registered August 1st 1960 (the day after the factory was closed) It was the only Mk2 ever built and was the 1st British car to have twin headlights. Mk 1 owners included, Frank Whittle (inventor of the jet engine) and Air Marshall Sir Arthur ('Bomber') Harris

The first owner of this gorgeous ride was Sir Arnold Hall, Chairman of Bristol Siddeley who owned the car and was chauffeur driven in it for many years ( _however, I can only surmise by a man with very short legs; my legs are short but the ****pit is even small for me_)

A little about its original owner : Sir Arnold Alexander Hall, aeronautical engineer, scientist and industrialist; born April 23 1915 in Liverpool; died January 9 2000

Sir Arnold Hall, was widely recognised as a brilliant aeronautical engineer, scientist and industrialist who : (i) Designed the compressor for Frank Whittle's first jet engine (ii) Shaped the gyroscopic gun-sights in D-day fighter aircraft (iii) Defended the aerospace industry against nationalisation (iv) Chaired the Franco-British Concorde Design Group and built the giant Hawker Siddeley Group, and in 1954 received a knighthood at the age of just 39.

Hall's first post at the Hawker Siddeley Group was one of technical director, then as managing director of the new group member Bristol Siddeley Engines and, later still, as vice-chairman and chairman of the entire group.
In 1975 He was appointed Businessman of the Year for his "vision, courage and commercial discipline" in turning Hawker Siddeley into one of the world's most efficient industries employing 85,000 people.

The Car : a 4 Litre Six Cylinder engine, (no photographs this time  ) Air Conditioning, Disk Brakes, Power Steering, Reclining Front Seats, and absolutely sumptuous in the rear, seat belts front & rear

The Brief : Part 1 : Do the best we could to make her look gorgeous for a show this coming weekend (16/17 July)

OK, so given the time available a full paint correction was simply not an option, so it was agreed we would do what we could, give her a good clean, decontamination with clay and try as best we could to hide her swirls and RDS that had been inflicted on her over many years with filler heavy Glaze and LSP's: Part Two : she will be returning again soon for a couple of weeks allowing some of DW's finest to join forces with Team Face to give her the full detail making her look the Beautiful Luxury Ride she most certainly deserves to be.

On arrival :














































Sprayed with strong solution of Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash, followed by a snow foam mix of strong detergent and APC and left to strip whatever LSP remained.














































Snowed again with Bilt Hamber Autofoam and washed with 2BM Optimum Car Wash & Z Sponge. Claying took almost two hours. The entire car under finger tips felt like sand paper and was covered in black specs as below but managed in the main to hide from my cameras focus.



















More than the odd swirl mark robbing the paintwork from looking deep, crisp and sharp.



























Even though Machine polishing was not an option this time, habit & curiosity dictated I had to take PD readings as Prima Amigo first application was going to be applied by DA & White LC CCS Pad and second again via DA with an extremely soft Glazing pad.



























Apologies, no pictures taken during the application process, these pictures are post, 2 coats of Prima Amigo applied by DA, and two coats of Prima Banana Gloss, the first via DA the second by hand. I had heard good things about the filling capabilities of Banana Gloss and have to say I wasn't disappointed. For this particular task it was exactly what was needed. 













































Very late in the day but the job had to be completed ready for show and all hands to the pumps, with Captain leyland, Jnr Team Face members Jack & Joe deploying the first protective coat of Chemical Guys, Clear Seal Gloss Enhancer & Protectant locking in our hard work.













































After what was a very short night it was time for a final wipe over with CG's Clear Seal Gloss Enhancer, clean all glass and buff out any leftover residue from Brilliant Polish Chrome Cleaner that escaped us while on night duty.


















As with most of the country, and at odds with the Captains wishes it was raining and great to see the protection we had applied was most certainly doing its job leaving some lovely beading 































































Big thanks to both Jack & Joe and obviously the Captain for his help during the final few hours & letting us loose on this gorgeous piece of British History. I am already missing her and can not wait for her return so we can give her the Full Monty.(coming to a showroom near you soon :thumb: )




































As always, comments & questions very much appreciated, this really was an absolute pleasure (even with back ache) and 'apparently' photographers at the show seemed very keen to take pictures from all vantage points. Who knows, you may even see her in shiny print sometime soon.

Thanks again if you got this far :thumb:

Wishing you well from all at Team Face :wave:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks as good as ever from you mate, hope all is well?

Also is your Workstat bottles in their own case? If so looks very smart!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!

When i saw the title, i thought "here we go again, some other saddo all excited about an old Cavalier".

That really is a piece of British history owned by a man deserving of his title.

Thanks Team Face.

Awesome.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bloomin' marvellous car :argie:

Great write up with some excellent background, and fab result given the time I'd say. I'll look foward to the 2nd visit.

Sorted Garage + drive too :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

wow simply stunning guys


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

What an honour to work on such a priceless classic.

I'm really appreciating the no rush, building beauty style detailing (when time allows improvement, not rushing it through stages)

Thanks for posting Mike

Cheers Jon


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That was a great write-up, don't forget the follow-up!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Stunning car and results...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bit of history there. looks well bud.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a gorgeous old lady.Nice work.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great Mike, and glad to catch a "glimpse" of the _other_ car on the drive...and you've been swapping number plates around!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> What an honour to work on such a priceless classic.
> 
> I'm really appreciating the no rush, building beauty style detailing (when time allows improvement, not rushing it through stages)
> 
> ...


Now there is a name i have not seen for a Loooooonnnnggggggg time

:wave: Epoch


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is very special! Lovely car and great results!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What a wonderful looking car, and great work so far getting it ready for the show - I like the approach, taking the time to do things properly and not rushing what cannot be done sensibly in a given time. The car will be back and it will be amazing to see it fully detailed as well. For now though, superb work with the time allowed, the car looks brilliant and ready for the show :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work in a very tight schedule Mike, thanks for taking the time for the write up & a little background inside:thumb: Look forward to the 'full monty' report in the future. How would you rate the Prima against say EZ Creme or Glossworkz Glaze (think i could spy them on the shelf)


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Brilliant to see a Sapphire again, we had one in the family for 25 years, the later model's quad headlights spoil the lines imo, but still a gorgeous car. The Bristol straight six engine was a beaut. Thanks for bringing back some memories Mike, cracking job


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Love that car excellent job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

:thumb: fantastic bit of history there .glad to see someone out with the DA & lsp.

by the way you do remember what my van looks like don't you Mike ,Black vito sport with flashing lights and some bloke waving to get your attention..:lol:see you about fella 

Keep well,

Anthony


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely car!!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job as always Mike and what a lovely car!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work on a big ol' girl.... car looks very nice, job well done...

Just get a picture of a proper engine the next time eh...... 

Show up all these "plastic fantastic" ones we have these days.......

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A truly british dream motor... looking forward to the full monty job and to see the interior.
Just the sort of thing i would love to own and drive.
Forget sports cars that is a real world speed and luxury motor... well done sir for sharing the pleasure...:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb: lovely car .


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody nora, havent seen one of those for years, especially not in that stunning condition, amazing


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Wow! That really is a piece of British history owned by a man deserving of his title.
> 
> Thanks Team Face.
> 
> ...





McClane said:


> Bloomin' marvellous car :argie:
> 
> Great write up with some excellent background, and fab result given the time I'd say. I'll look foward to the 2nd visit. :thumb:





butler2.8i said:


> wow simply stunning guys





Epoch said:


> What an honour to work on such a priceless classic.
> 
> I'm really appreciating the no rush, building beauty style detailing (when time allows improvement, not rushing it through stages)
> 
> ...





Bill58 said:


> That was a great write-up, don't forget the follow-up!





hibberd said:


> Stunning car and results...





Beau Technique said:


> Nice bit of history there. looks well bud.





PugIain said:


> What a gorgeous old lady.Nice work.


Thanks for the complements fella's, the car's the star with this one.

Jon, Cheers, it was a simple choice it just wasnt worth even trying to get a paint correction given the time and my physical prowess and perhaps this proves there is a place for filler heavy products.

Perhaps I aught to think about putting a thread up re garage transformation, we moved in a year ago and as you can see have done a little decorating in the garage. The house we will get around to when we are ready 

Part two will be something very special and hopefully not to far out into the future.

Thanks again :thumb:

p.s. the old Cavalier is next week


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality!!! Always great to see something rare and unusual.

Bet you can't wait to have a bit more time to spend on the car.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely work,how are you finding the Optimum shampoo?


----------



## Captain Leyland (Feb 28, 2011)

*How The War Was Won !!*

*Hey Folks,*

Not only was this car built by the company that helped to win the Second World War (Hawker Siddeley - manufacturers of the illustrious Hurricane fighter and Lancaster bomber and parent company of Armstrong Siddeley) and not only was she owned by one of Britain's finest-ever engineers (whose inventions also helped to win-the-war), but this prototype Mk II was also due to be the 1960 Earls Court show car for Armstrong Siddeley (before Hawker Siddeley decided to pull-the-plug on car manufacturing and concentrate on airplanes and jet engines).

HUGE THANKS to Mike and Team Face for helping to get-her-to-the-church-on-time (so to speak !!). She was the 'Star' of the show at the Armstrong Siddeley Owners Club West-of-England meet.

Cheers,

Captain Leyland :driver:

P.S. No offence meant to any German members !!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful old lady there, must have been a pleasure to work on. Look forward to the full works write up :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy moly the captain himself!!! Now putting my theory to the test let's see if you and mike are ever on line at the same time  beautiful car captain a true classic

Good work team face, as always :thumb:


----------



## Captain Leyland (Feb 28, 2011)

*Randall & Hopkirk*

*Hey Stangalang,*

Thanks for your post.

Are Mike and myself on-line at the same time - or are we more like 'Randall & Hopkirk' (ie. one of us is a figment of the imagination - for those of you who can remember that far back !!) ?!!

Best,

*Capt.* :driver:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol I tease mike that you 2 are in fact 1 and the same. I bet him you would never be in the same room at the same time. Come on, fess up :lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic Mike, what a lovely car and superb condition! A complete credit to you!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic mike simply great work good to see team face doing some great work


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

What a stunning car, I wondered when they packed up making cars as a friend has a Hurricane (car, sadly not the plane). Makes it more special knowing its provenance. Can't be many left now.
A very well thought out job given the time you had Mike, experience over enthusiasm, and a cracking result. 
PS Will have my pal have a word with him upstairs next time about the weather..he's a Rev - must have broken Team Face's hearts !


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow what a great read. Never heard of that make before

Cracking work from team face yet again:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking great Mike, and glad to catch a "glimpse" of the _other_ car on the drive...and you've been swapping number plates around!


Hi Tim, the garage queen has taken quite a bit of abuse the last eight weeks or so now since we started on the barge. Even trips to the vet with her lady ship on a weekly basis :wall: Should be back to business as usual again soon though :thumb: Number plates, oh well, no swapping around though.



herbiedacious said:


> Brilliant to see a Sapphire again, we had one in the family for 25 years, the later model's quad headlights spoil the lines imo, but still a gorgeous car. The Bristol straight six engine was a beaut. Thanks for bringing back some memories Mike, cracking job


herbiedacious, glad I was able to trigger a few memories. I have to admit that before she arrived I hadnt even seen the single eye chaps.



DETAIL said:


> :thumb: fantastic bit of history there .glad to see someone out with the DA & lsp.
> 
> by the way you do remember what my van looks like don't you Mike ,Black vito sport with flashing lights and some bloke waving to get your attention..:lol:see you about fella
> 
> ...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

Seems to be a few classics making it to the detailing world of late ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Seems like a heck of a motor to work on Mike but I think we expect nothing but this type of metal from you now........:thumb:

A lot of effort put into that one I am sure and it's a serious size as well..........:driver:

BTW - Liking the plate on the Lexus, but also like the one on the Aston........


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, that is one beautiful car! What a privilege it must have been to get to lay hands on something like that! I wish I could have joined you on that detail. I would have enjoyed that therapy session big time. Great job my friend. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

What an amazing car & great work, would love to be able to own something like this, stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As always another top job :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

What a beautiful old lady.
What a treat for us all.
Thank you.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

More excellent results from 'Team Face' here!! 

Very interesting history to say the least and always refreshing to see something unusual on DW :thumb: I have to say, for a car dating from 'only' 1960, it does look a lot older in pure design terms.

Liking the garage as well gents


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

congratulations Team Face another 1st class detail. I cant think how i missed this ? I just love big chrome bumpers. _I know I'm sad i just miss them _


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

toomanycitroens said:


> What a beautiful old lady.
> What a treat for us all.
> Thank you.


Agreed :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks Fella's*



The Cueball said:


> Lovely work on a big ol' girl.... car looks very nice, job well done...
> 
> Just get a picture of a proper engine the next time eh......
> 
> ...


Sorry about the engine shots  next time I promise.

Better not lift the bonnet on the LS then 



Gleammachine said:


> Quality!!! Always great to see something rare and unusual.
> 
> Bet you can't wait to have a bit more time to spend on the car.


Rob, I really am looking forward to it, think its going to be very special:thumb:



Ross said:


> Lovely work,how are you finding the Optimum shampoo?


Hi Ross, lovely stuff, a little goes a loooooong way.



RaceGlazer said:


> What a stunning car, I wondered when they packed up making cars as a friend has a Hurricane (car, sadly not the plane). Makes it more special knowing its provenance. Can't be many left now.
> A very well thought out job given the time you had Mike, experience over enthusiasm, and a cracking result.
> PS Will have my pal have a word with him upstairs next time about the weather..he's a Rev - must have broken Team Face's hearts !


Hi Mark, thanks fella :thumb: Team Face loved the rain, unfortunately the Captain wasnt quite so keen and given a choice would have quite happily taken our word for it that she would bead if she got caught in a shower :lol:



Junkman2008 said:


> Wow, that is one beautiful car! What a privilege it must have been to get to lay hands on something like that! I wish I could have joined you on that detail. I would have enjoyed that therapy session big time. Great job my friend. :thumb: :thumb:


AJ, always find room in this Brotha's garage for you :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I knew you would like the shampoo:thumb:


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

I am in Love 

I want that car 

Great old lady and a privilidge to see her 



Nice work


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work Mr Face, I love the garage too :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

toomanycitroens said:


> What a beautiful old lady.
> What a treat for us all.
> Thank you.


Many thanks fella's ; I have to say I felt absolutely privileged to be able to work on something like that with so much history in it. Cant wait to get her back again.



Viper said:


> More excellent results from 'Team Face' here!!
> 
> Very interesting history to say the least and always refreshing to see something unusual on DW :thumb: I have to say, for a car dating from 'only' 1960, it does look a lot older in pure design terms.
> 
> Liking the garage as well gents


I guess a garage thread is in order then 



Paintshield said:


> I am in Love
> 
> I want that car
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I can always ask the question



alan_mcc said:


> Great work Mr Face, I love the garage too :thumb:


Cheers Alan, you are a gent, hope your pots were full this morning :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That's a truly amazing automobile! Very well done!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing big car! Beautiful! I'm off to Wiki now to do some more reading.

Great write up too. Nice one.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Fella's, your thoughts very much appreciated. 



Started paint correction now so should have a full thread with no filler in a month or so :thumb: She is painful but totally fantastic to work on.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Love your write ups Mike and what a beauty of a car


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

awesome job and what a lovely car too...!!!!!!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

those Back wheels must be a bugg£r to clean you muxt have to do half roll it forward then do the other half

Good job Though


----------

